# lixus labs dianabol



## jacks123 (Sep 2, 2010)

just got some guys, however no hologram! does this mean they are fake?? Also has anyone had these before who could give a description of the tablet or tub etc? To give me an idea of what ive got. Any info would be appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## J.E (Aug 31, 2010)

I wouldnt touch any Lixus product without a lixus hologram to be honest mate, to many fakes going around.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

got some in my hand now little white tub lixus labs in blue and below under a red stripe says lixus dbol, it has 100x 10mg in the tub, to the right of this label there is a bar code and a little silver round hologram like sticker, some of the tops are blue, at one time only the Tbol had the blue tops but now some of the dbol does??


----------



## J.E (Aug 31, 2010)

Does the hologram have lixus written on it ???

If so, there more than likely G2G mate :thumbup1:


----------



## jacks123 (Sep 2, 2010)

sounds the same to me mate, blue lid just no hologram on mine, which makes me sceptical tbh! what are your tablets like? i have read that some earlier versions had no hologram but im new to lixus products!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

yes it does have lixus wrote on it, when you open it you probably will find small white tablets....


----------



## jacks123 (Sep 2, 2010)

yh got little white tabs just no hologram, dunno what to do with them tbh


----------



## J.E (Aug 31, 2010)

you might aswell give them ago mate, doubt there gonna be harmful if there fake.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

you'll know soon enough


----------



## jacks123 (Sep 2, 2010)

any relatively quick signs ill get to whether they are genuine or not guys?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

ermmm rapid gain in weight


----------



## J.E (Aug 31, 2010)

hairs on your balls


----------



## jacks123 (Sep 2, 2010)

haha cheers lads


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

You will find out in about a week IMO, Depending on training and your diet.


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

How did it go? Just got same ones to start monday


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I got 2 lots of Lixus dbol

One has a hologram and one dont

Theres alot of Lixus products going round with no holograms

You got any pictures?


----------



## massive bastard (Jul 4, 2010)

sorted


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

^Eh!?! Oh I've missed something juicy...  ....Well in Robsta, I was going to get my Troll beating stick out...until next time... :bounce:


----------



## Poseidon (Jul 10, 2010)

I was told the reason some products have holograms and others do not is because packaging is being changed, it was anticipated that this would happen the first week of November but there have been delays.

You will also notice that some injectable products will have a dark blue plastic top and some have a lighter blue plastic top. The colour of the lids of the orals are also variable, some lids will be white and other lids will be blue. All of these are genuine and have an expiry date of May 2012.


----------



## massive bastard (Jul 4, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> ^Eh!?! Oh I've missed something juicy...  ....Well in Robsta, I was going to get my Troll beating stick out...until next time... :bounce:


 some dick posted a pic with a link to a site i just pointed it out :innocent:


----------



## weightgainer24 (Oct 16, 2010)

thinking of using lixus for nex cycle,

how did it go?? any1 had results from lixus gear?


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

My friend is official Reseller and the Tabs have no Hologramm!


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

weightgainer24 said:


> thinking of using lixus for nex cycle,
> 
> how did it go?? any1 had results from lixus gear?


Yep did fine on test and tri tren. As long as you eat correctly you should do well.


----------

